# Chaos Knights Usefullness As A 5 man-unit



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Recently I decided to re-jig my Warriors Of Chaos after an unfortunate incident saw a great number of Warriors, Mounts and Monsters fell in glorious combat (they were actually accidentally dropped in concrete but that's by the by).

My question is, can a unit of Chaos Knights, with a mark, still be effective if they are only 5 models strong. I plan to use them mainly as an annoyance for my opponents, sort of harry them. Any suggestions guys?


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

If by 'harry' you mean 'crush them utterly and hear the lamentations of their women', then yes, 5 will do it just fine. It does depend a little on their Mark, of course, but generally 5 Knights have enough poke for most jobs, especially if accompanied by an Exalted or Lord. Just remember that if you have a unit champion, he won't count for 'look out sir' rolls- you need 5 others.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

5 Knights of Chaos, no matter where their allegiance lies, are all sorts of dangerous and violent. However, they do run into the same issue any other cavalry unit does these days-- Steadfast. Since you're not likely to break an elite enemy unit on the charge with the Knights the way you used to be able to, their role has sort of changed. Rather than be the hammer of the gods, Knights actually do quite well rampaging through enemy chaff. Let your Warrior blocks handle the enemy elite infantry, and let the Knights clean up all the light stuff. Since the Knights cause fear, against low or modest-leadership Core units, there's a good chance they'll be able to cause some casualties and not take any casualties in return, even against units wielding flails, great weapons, etc. 

Against another Warriors army, for example, let your Warriors deal with theirs; and let the Knights go mop up the marauders. 5 models isn't a significant investment (well, it is... but for a single unit that can clear all the chaff on its own, it's very points efficient) to take care of light infantry while your characters and infantry deal with the stuff that's going to pose a real threat to you.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

@Majere613 - that sir is the best definition of 'harry' that I have ever seen

@The Son Of Horus - I see you have your namesake's tactical excellence 

Good advice their chaps, I'll take it on board. My regular opponents to tend to field a couple of units of chaff so seems like these will be the Knights new targets.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

A knight unit with Archaon will break anything... but that means spending points on Archaon.

Other than Warriors of Chaos and big groups of Saurus and Empire soldiers, if it's in the core section, Knights can deal with it. Even at 5 man.


----------

